# Lighting



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a 15 watt how long should i leave the light on for lilly bulbs?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Not sure, but usually you should only leave the light on for a maximum of 11-12 hours a day. I just simulate a day/night cycle in my tanks, but I'm not sure about the requirements of lilly bulbs... Sorry... Still, I answered so that maybe this thread will bump up so someone with a better answer can see it.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got it now 8 hrs a day


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Rob...

I have my tank lights on timers for 12 hours on and 12 off. Aquarium plants are tropical and need long hours of daylight.

I just drop my lily bulbs into the water. Eventually, they sink to the bottom and start growing. It can take months for lilies to sprout. I just leave them in the tank indefinitely. I had a lily bulb in one of my larger tanks for several months before it sprouted. 

I don't worry about them rotting or anything, because I change out half the water in my tanks every week. That way pollutants simply have no time to build up.

B


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello Rob...
> 
> I have my tank lights on timers for 12 hours on and 12 off. Aquarium plants are tropical and need long hours of daylight.
> 
> ...


I have done the water changes I they are still getting like a little bit of white spiderweb looking fungus it's only a little bit, think i should try new ones as i heard sometimes they are duds.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh, also i know i posted this is the betta thread but i was wondering what other plants were good for bettas.


----------

